# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Διάφορες ανησυχίες για τον νέο φίλο!

## Boho

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα ... Πριν από 8 μήνες χάσαμε τον Δούκα ..ένα υπέροχο Budgie που εζησε κοντα μας 4 μίση χρόνια .. οταν τον βρήκα ειχε βαριας μορφης scaly face και με συνεχεις επισκεψεις στον γιατρο και ενεσεις εγινε καλα αλλα δυστυχως πεθανε πολυ ασχημα αφου δεν μπορεσε να νικησει την πνευμονια παρολες τις συνεχεις επισκευεις στον κτηνιατρο και τις αντιβιωσεις..  

Οπως και να χει το πηρα αποφαση και προχθες πηραμε ενα καινουριο παπαγαλακι μετα απο πολλες σκεψεις  μιας και το δεσιμο με το αλλλο παπαγαλακι ηταν πολυ μεγαλο καθως και ο τροπος που πεθανε ηταν πολυ ασχημος και στεναχωρος .

Γιαυτο εχω μερικες αποριες σημαντικες γιατι θελω να προσεξω πιο πολυ αυτη την φορα την υγεια του νεου budgie (αν και εκανα τα παντα για βοηθησω το προηγουμενο, του διναμε αντιβιωση με συριγγα και καναμε οτι ηταν εφικτο) 

Προχθες το βραδυ τον φεραμε στο σπιτι και χθες παρολο που ηταν η πρωτη του μερα , προσαρμοστηκε πολυ ευκολα καθως το πρωι χθες κελαηδουσε συνεχως και ετρωγε διπλα μας χωρις κανενα προβλημα, ηπιε και νερο και οταν του μιλαγαμε ανταποκρινοταν πολυ.. 

Σημερα ομως ειναι ιδιατερα κακοκεφο ..κοιμαται πολυ , και ξυνεται πολυ (χθες καθολου)  αν και εφαγε κανονικα.. ειναι συνεχεια φουσκωμενος και καθετε σε μια γωνια ενω χθες πηδουσε συνεχως και κελαηδουσε.. ξερω ειναι φυσιολογικο τις πρωτες μερες αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι χθες ηταν εντελως διαφορετικος !


Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τα Παστελια με μελι ή φρουτα για τα παπαγαλακια κανουν κακο? γιατι παρατηρησα οτι σημερα που ειναι ετσι τρωει συνεχεια αυτο το παστελι και δεν ακουμπαει ιδιαιτερα την τροφη του..απλα τρωει το παστελι και καθετε φουσκομενος ..εφαγε πολυ και χθες απο αυτο..

Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι για τη τροφη για παπαγαλακια απο τα pet shop ..καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι ολο λιπος και οτι δεν κανει καλο ισχυει? και αν ναι πως θα εμπλουτισω την τροφη ή ακομα  να φτιαξω εγω την τροφη του.. περα απο τα λαχανικα και φρουτα που θα του αρχισω οταν με συνηθίσει απο το χερι μου.. και κατι ακομα.. αυγο δεν ειχα βαλει ποτε στο αλλο παπαγαλακι γιατι φοβομουνα.. το αυγο το βραζεις το κοβεις στην μεση και το βαζεις με το τσοφλι? γιατι αυτο μου ειπαν στο pet shop..


τελος θα ηθελα να σας δειξω και 2 φωτογραφιες για να με βοηθησετε με την ηλικια του ... εγραψα παρα πολλα  :Big Grin: .. συγνωμη και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων !!


Αυτος ειναι ο Rico









ετσι καθετε σημερα συνεχεια

----------


## Αριστειδης

Να σας ζήσει.Νομίζω αγχώνεστε υπερβολικά αλλά είναι καλό να νοιάζει τόσο πολύ για το κατοικίδιο σας. Δεν ξέρω να σας  απαντήσω περίμεντε  του πιο έμπειρους

----------


## Esmi

Γεια σου και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας και στην φτερωτή μας παρέα!!
Ο φιλαράκος σου είναι πανέμορφος, σκέτο κουκλί πραγματικά....  :Happy:  
Καταρχήν, μην αγχώνεσαι και μην φοβάσαι... αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις αρχικά για να δούμε αν έχει κάτι είναι να μας δείξεις μια φωτό με τις κουτσουλιές του και βλέπουμε!
Κάτι άλλο που θα σε συμβούλευα είναι να βγάλεις τις πλαστικές πατήθρες και να τις αντικαταστήσεις με ξύλινες, γιατί οι πλαστικές δεν κάνουν καλό στα ποδαράκια του μικρού σου, μπορεί εξαιτίας του να αποκτήσει μύκητες..
Όσον αφορά το παστέλι να το βγάλεις γιατί αυτά είναι γεμάτα συντηρητικά και ζάχαρη, πράγμα το οποίο δεν κάνει καλό στο πουλάκι!
Για την τροφή του θα σε συμβούλευα να πάρεις συσκευασμένη τροφή και καλύτερα χωρίς μπισκοτάκια μέσα γιατί και αυτά το παχαίνουν και δεν κάνει!Εγώ ας πούμε για το μπάτζι μου παίρνω τη Versele Laga Prestige, που είναι μια τροφή με ποικιλία σπόρων!Εκτός από την τροφή, τα φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς να δίνεις και αυγο καλά βρασμένο ή αυγοτροφή!!
Παρακάτω σου παραθέτω οριμένα άρθρα τα οποία θα σε συμβούλευα να διαβάσεις! :winky:  
Θα σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ και έχουν πολλές πληροφορίες όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια, τη διατροφή αλλά και τα χαρακτηριστικά του πτηνού σου...
Καλή και ενεργή διαμονή σου εύχομαι και ό,τι χρειαστείς εμείς είμαστε εδώ!!!
(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

----------


## jk21

το προηγουμενο πουλακι ξυνοτανε ;  Απομακρυνε εστω προσωρινα το πουλακι απο την καλαμωτη και αν εχεις αντιπαρασιτικο , ψεκασε πουλακι και κλουβι 

Αν δεν εχεις ,θα δουμε απο δευτερα .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση βαλτου να κανει μπανακι βαζοντας σε ενα ποτηρι νερο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο και αν δεν εχεις ή δεν βρεις στο μαρτετ ,βαλε εστω ξυδι .Το νερο να αφαιρεθει οταν κανει μπανιο

βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας 


Αν το δεις πιο εντονα φουσκωμενο  με καθολου διαθεση για φαγητο ή πολυ εντονη ,μας ειδοποιεις . Το πουλακι πριν ετρωγε στο μαγαζι παρομοια τροφη; αυτη που του εβαλες την πρωτη μερα ειπες την ετρωγε κανονικα; ειναι η ιδια που ειχες απο το αλλο το ατυχο , κρατημενη;

Να πανε ολα καλα και να το χαιρεσαι ! ισως ειναι  η προσαρμογη

----------


## Boho

ευχαριστω για το καλοσωρισμα και την ανταποκριση καταρχην  :Happy: 

Ναι σιγουρα αγχωνωμε παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει αλλα επειδη και το προηγουμενο ειχε τετοια συμπτωματα αρχικα και εγω δεν το ειχα καταλαβει οσο να ναι μου μπαινουν υποψιες :/

Esmi ευχαριστω για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες !! αυτην την τροφη την ζητας απο τα petshop ή την βρισκω και στο super market? πεταξα το παστελι και εφαγε απο την τροφη του .. ναι το διαβασα χθες για τα πλαστικα και θα το φροντισω.. μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κλαδια απο ξυλο ?

Jk21 ναι το προηγουμενο ξυνοτανε πολυ .. η καλαμωτη ομως τη σχεση εχει? υπαρχει καποιο θεμα? το κλουβι το εχω καθαρισει πανω απο 4 φορες με ζεστο νερο και καθαριστικα αρκετους μηνες πριν και το ξανα επλυνα και πριν εννοειτε βαλω το πουλακι μεσα 2 φορες.. και οτι ειχε το αλλο πουλακι το εχω πεταξει ..εκτος απο την κουνια που και αυτην την καθαρισα αρκετα... επισης εχουν περασει 8 μηνες απο τοτε που πεθανε το αλλο πουλακι .. υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση να κολλησε κατι? :S του ειχα βαλει νερο για μπανιο επειδη ειδα οτι ειχαν κολλησει  κατι κουτσουλιες στα φτερα απο κατω και τον ενοχλουσαν αλλα δεν μπηκε μεσα στο νερο καθολου..

ναι η τροφη ειναι απο το petshop που το πηρα και την εφαγε και χθες και πριν λιγο.. οχι την παλια την εχω πεταξει ...

----------


## Boho

το καθαρισα και ειδα οτι οι κουτσουλιες του ηταν οκ παντως ..

----------


## jk21

τις κουτσουλιες θα τις καταλαβω αν βαλεις εστω προσωρινα χαρτι κουζινας να τις κανει εκει πανω 


Καλαμωτη; κρυψωνα για ψειρα ... αλλα να εμφανισθει μετα απο τοσους μηνες ; χλωμο αν δεν τρεφοτανε με αιμα τοσο καιρο εκτος αν ηταν τωρα ανοιξη και ειχμαμε εκκολαψη των αυγων της

----------


## Boho

οχι δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση γιατι την καλαμωτη την βαλαμε πολυ προσφατα , αφου μας ειχε αφησει το αλλο πουλακι μετα απο αρκετους μηνες.. ωστοσο δεν θα τον ξανα βαλω εκει .. δεν το ηξερα αυτο .. θα βαλω ενα χαρτακι αυριο το πρωι γιατι δεν θελω να το ενοχλησω τωρα ..ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ηταν εκει η καλαμωτη ,οταν υπηρχε το αλλο πουλακι ,τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι!!! Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy: 

Πέρα από το ιατρικό κομμάτι που τα παιδιά θα σε καλύψουν, πρέπει να σκεφτείς και το ψυχολογικά. Ξέρεις πως οι παπαγάλοι είναι συναισθηματικά όντα. Αρχικά, η αλλαγή χώρο το επηρέασε. Όταν αλλάζεις περιβάλλον, σπίτι πρέπει να περάσει ένα διάστημα ώστε να προσαρμοστείς. Αυτό αλλάζει από πουλί σε πουλί. Άλλα θέλουν 2,3 μέρες, άλλα θέλουν και εβδομάδα. Αυτό που μπορείς εσύ να κάνεις είναι να το αφήσεις για καμία εβδομάδα ήσυχο, να βάζεις το χέρι στο κλουβί μόνο για τα βασικά -τροφή, νερό, καθαρισμό- και αν θες να κάθεσαι κοντά του στο ύψος του και να του μιλάς απαλά, ήρεμα και καθησυχαστικά. Θα το δεις πως θα σε κοιτάει μέσα στα μάτια σου. 
Τώρα σκέψου το συναισθηματικό κομμάτι. Εκεί που σε μία κλούβα με πολλά παπαγαλάκια, τους φίλους τους, πολύ πιθανόν το ταίρι και τα αδελφάκια του, ξαφνικά βρίσκεται μόνο του. Θα πρέπει να συνηθίσει σε αυτό και αυτό θα πάρει αρκετό χρόνο. Αυτό που εσύ χρειάζεται να κάνεις είναι να του κάνεις παρέα. Να του μιλάς, κάθε φορά που το βλέπεις και περνάς από κοντά του να του σφυρίζεις, να κάθεσαι μαζί του, δίπλα σε κάποιο τραπεζάκι και να πίνεις τον καφέ σου αλλά να μην καπνίζεις κοντά του. Ξέρουμε ότι το κάπνισμα μας προκαλεί πολλά πολλά πολλά προβλήματα, πόσο μάλλον στα πουλιά, που έχουν και διαφορετικό αναπνευστικό σύστημα από εμάς και είναι πιο ευαίσθητο. Δεύτερον, το κλουβάκι σου είναι πολύ μικρά. Ασφυκτικά μικρό θα έλεγα. Προτίμησε κάποιο μεγαλύτερο. Αν δεν έχει πολύ χώρο, μπορείς να πάρεις μία 60άρα έστω ζευγαρώστρα για καναρίνια και να αφαιρέσεις το χώρισμα ώστε να είναι ενιαίο και αν έχει παραπάνω χώρο πάρε καλύτερα μια 76άρα ή κάποιο άλλο, ειδικό για παπαγάλους κλουβί -οριζόντια κάγκελα-. Αν πρέπει να μετακινείσαι για διακοπές κ.λπ, κράτα αυτό το κλουβάκι για να σε βολεύει κατά τη μεταφορά. 

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα. Αν θες κάτι παραπάνω, μη διαστάσεις να με ρωτήσεις!  :winky:

----------


## Boho

Καλησπέρα και πάλι ..   η διαθεση του εχει αλλαξει ριζικα... ειναι παρα πολυ ευδιαθετο .. σημερα το μεσημερι ειδικα που εκανε και το πρωτο του μπανιο εκανε σαν τρελλο..παιζαμε αρκετη ωρα , φουσκωνε και επαιζε με ευχαριστηση.. απο εκεινη την στιγμη δεν σταματαει να παιζει .. και τι δεν εχει να κανει... πρεπει να χει κανει πανω απο 40 κολοτουμπες.. απο χθες σκαρφαλωνει παντου και κανει τουμπες και γυρναει , αλλωτε γυρναει μεσα απο τα ποδια του και πεταγεται στην κουνια .. εφαγε και απο το χερι μου μηλο και γενικα ερχεται αρκετα κοντα χωρις να επηζητησω εγω την προσοχη του για να μου δειξει κολπα και μετα φουντωνει με ευχαριστηση ...  εκανε τοσες τουμπες που στην αρχη νομιζα οτι τρελλαθηκε ή φοβηθηκα οτι θα τραυματιστει ...  δεν ειναι τοσο ομηλιτικο .. οταν ομως κελαηδαει  βγαζει ηχους που δεν εχω ξανα ακουσει ..επισης δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να κοιμαται τοσο πολυ.. κοιμαται μολις πεσει το φως δηλ κατι τις 6μιση μεχρι το πρωι στις 7.

το μονο που με προβληματιζει πλεον ειναι το οτι τρεμει αρκετα ειδικα οταν το βαζω μεσα στο σπιτι ή οταν δεν ειμαι κοντα του... τρεμει υπερβολικα σε καποιες στιγμες.τοσο λες και εχει σπασμους στα φτερα.. μετα σταματαει .. επισης μπαινει ολοκληρος μεσα στην τροφη και την σκαλιζει με μανια σαν να μην την θελει αλλα αργοτερα τρωει ... το πρωι που ξυπνησα μου φανηκε οτι ειχε κατω αρκετα σπορια απο εμετο (ξερω απο το προηγουμενο παπαγαλακι) ..δεν τον ειδα να κανει αλλα ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι ειναι απο εμετο.. ολοκληρα στρογγυλα σπορια  κολλημενα και πανω στο κλουβι αλλα η διαθεση του ειναι κατι περισσοτερο απο ικανοποιητικη.. δεν σταματασε λεπτο σημερα.. 
Θα του αλλαξω σημερα την τροφη με αυτην που μου ειπατε .. efthimi ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες θα κοιταξω για καινουριο κλουβι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ο υπνος του ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικος .Ο δικος μας δεν ειναι  ....

το μονο που με ανησυχει ,ειναι αυτο με τον εμετο που λες .Αν πραγματι συμβαινει .... Θεωρεις απιθανο να κανει κινηση ταισματος προς καποιο φανταστικο ταιρι εντος κλουβιου; πχ καποιο παιχνιδι  ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Nα το χαίρεσαι το μικράκι. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά. Το νου σου στα αρπακτικά. Ελπίζω να είναι προφυλαγμένο στο μπαλκόνι το κλουβάκι. Θα πρέπει να μεριμνήσεις και για αυτό.

----------


## Boho

> ο υπνος του ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικος .Ο δικος μας δεν ειναι  ....
> 
> το μονο που με ανησυχει ,ειναι αυτο με τον εμετο που λες .Αν πραγματι συμβαινει .... Θεωρεις απιθανο να κανει κινηση ταισματος προς καποιο φανταστικο ταιρι εντος κλουβιου; πχ καποιο παιχνιδι  ...


το σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα φανταστικο ταιρι χωρις καν να εχει καθρευτη , ουτε να ακουσει κανενα αλλο πουλι ? :S παιζει ρολο που στο petshop το ειχαν με αλλα 3 θυλυκα? δεν ξερω τι να πω γιατι η διαθεση του σιγουρα δεν εχει κατι το ανησυχητικό..αντιθετα..

margarita ευχαριστω πολυ..  ναι ειναι στον τεταρτο το μπαλκονι και το χω στην γωνια..δεν μπορει να χει προσβαση τιποτα εκει..και οταν ειναι στο τραπεζι που εχει ηλιο ειμαι μαζι του..

----------


## Esmi

Δεν είναι ανάγκη το φανταστικό ταίρι να είναι από κάποιον καθρέφτη που ουσιαστικά βλέπει τον εαυτό του!Μπορεί να είναι κάποιο παιχνίδι που έχεις μέσα στο κλουβί και του αρέσει ιδιαίτερα! Ξαναβρήκες κάτι τέτοιο σήμερα;
Όσο για την τροφή που με είχες ρωτήσει στο πετ σοπ λογικά μπορείς να τη βρεις!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Boho

> Δεν είναι ανάγκη το φανταστικό ταίρι να είναι από κάποιον καθρέφτη που ουσιαστικά βλέπει τον εαυτό του!Μπορεί να είναι κάποιο παιχνίδι που έχεις μέσα στο κλουβί και του αρέσει ιδιαίτερα! Ξαναβρήκες κάτι τέτοιο σήμερα;
> Όσο για την τροφή που με είχες ρωτήσει στο πετ σοπ λογικά μπορείς να τη βρεις!!


οχι δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο ..  επισης το μονο παιχνιδι που εχει μεσα ακομα ειναι η κουνια του..  γενικα σημερα ειναι ακομα πιο ζωηρο πολυ ηρεμο και θελει να τρωει και απο το χερι μου .. εψαξα σε 2 και δεν βρηκα.. θα παω σε πιο μεγαλο το απογευμα .. :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Αμα είναι ζωηρό να μην σε αγχώνει τίποτα τότε!! Τι τροφές βρήκες εκεί που πήγες;;
Επίσης καλή είναι και η Vitacraft (αν την πήρε κάπου το μάτι σου)!

----------


## Boho

> Αμα είναι ζωηρό να μην σε αγχώνει τίποτα τότε!! Τι τροφές βρήκες εκεί που πήγες;;
> Επίσης καλή είναι και η Vitacraft (αν την πήρε κάπου το μάτι σου)!


πηγα σε 3 petshop και δεν ειχε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ .. μονο χυμα τροφη  ..και μαλιστα το ενα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο στην πατρα.. ουτε ξυλινες πατηθρες ουτε παιχνιδια..  θα παω σε ακομα ενα λιγο πιο μακρια αλλιως θα παραγγειλω απο το internet τροφη .. επισης σε ενα αλλο που περασα  απεξω ειδα οτι ειχε 4 παπαγαλακια αρρωστα τοσο πολυ που το ενα ειχε παραμορφωθει απο το scaly face το ραμφος ειχε γινει τοσο χαλια που δεν μπορουσε να φαει και ηταν κατω..και ηταν μαζι με 20 αλλα .. του το ειπα και με αγνοησε .. δεν ηθελα ουτε καν να ρωτησω για τροφη εκει .. 
Επισης ενα petshop εδω στη γειτονια μου ειπε πως αφου δεν θελω χυμα μπορω να του δινω μια διατροφη μονο με κεχρι,  αυγο  μονο ασπραδι ,ζωχο και τσουκνιδα :/

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ περίεργο καθώς η Πάτρα είναι μια πολύ μεγάλη πόλη!!!
Καλύτερα να παραγγείλεις από το ίντερνετ τροφή, μην παίρνεις χύμα γιατί έχουν μπισκοτακια οι χύμα...!

----------


## Boho

το μονο που ειχε σε συσκευασια ηταν για καναρινια !! :/

----------


## Esmi

Εντάξει, πάρε αρχικά λίγο χύμα άμα δεν έχεις καθόλου τροφή για το πουλάκι, μην μείνει και νηστικό, και παρήγγειλε από το διαδίκτυο!!

----------


## Boho

> Εντάξει, πάρε αρχικά λίγο χύμα άμα δεν έχεις καθόλου τροφή για το πουλάκι, μην μείνει και νηστικό, και παρήγγειλε από το διαδίκτυο!!


οχι του βαζω χυμα και βγαζω τα μπισκοτακια οσο μπορω.. πηγα και στο μεγαλο σημερα και δεν εχει ουτε εκει.. το μονο που εχει ειναι χυμα συσκευασμενες χωρις μπισκοτακια.. με σπορους μονο .. να την προτιμησω ή ειναι και αυτες χαλια?

----------


## Esmi

Να του πάρεις από τη χύμα χωρις μπισκοτακια καλύτερα για τώρα και μετά αν θέλεις να παραγγείλεις συσκευασμένη από το διαδίκτυο μπορείς αλλά νομίζω, άμα έχει χωρίς μπισκοτακια, δεν χρειάζεται!!  :Happy:

----------


## Boho

Καλησπέρα και πάλι...  Επαναφέρω το topic μετά από 1μισή χρόνο για να μοιραστώ κάποιες νέες ανησυχίες.. 
Ευτυχως όλη αυτή την διάρκεια δεν είχαμε κανένα θέμα :-) 
Λοιπον πριν μια βδομάδα ο Ρικο μου έκανε εμετό και είχε πράσινες κουτουλιες υγρες.. Του άρχισα αμέσως αντιβιωση 
Οι κουτσουλιες ήταν μια χαρά,  ο εμετος τέλος η διάθεση όμως χάλια..κοιμόταν πολλές ώρες και μόνο 1 2 ώρες είχε κέφι
Πράγμα πρωτόγνωρο γιαυτόν.. Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι μου είχαν πασαρει τα μπισκότα τα κίτρινα ΑΠΤΟ petshop ως αυγοτροφη και δυστυχώς μέχρι να το καταλάβω 
Την έτρωγε κανένα μήνα.. 

Σήμερα του πήρα Xtravital Beaphar.. Είναι καλή σαν τροφή ?
Πήρα και βιταμίνες Multi-vit Beaphar δεν του τις έδωσα ακόμα μιας και προχθές σταμάτησα την αντιβιωση.. Αυτές δίνονται και στο νερό ή μόνο στην τροφή όπως λέει?
Τέλος σήμερα είχε περισσότερο κέφι αλλά δεν είναι όπως παλια ενώ οι κουτσουλιες και η όρεξη του είναι μια χαρά (μόνο μια φορά π του δωσα αχλάδι αρκετή ποσότητα ήταν καφέ προς μαύρο)
Γενικά κοιμαται πολύ και μόνο όταν του κάνω παρέα είναι πολύ ενεργητικό με τούμπες και ενέργεια... 
Ευχαριστώ :-)

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι ακομα αρρωστο 

τι φαρμακο του εδωσες , σε ποια δοσολογια και ποσες ακριβως ημερες; 

βγαλε μια φωτο το πουλακι οπως συνηθως ειναι εντος της ημερας  και τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας  και αν μπορεις με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα , βγαλε κοιλια και θωρακα 

βαλε και μια φωτο αυτα τα μπισκοτα που λες οτι νομιζες ως αυγοτροφη (αν και η αυγοτροφη η ετοιμη , συνηθως μπισκοτα με λιγο αφυδατωμενο αυγο ειναι συνηθως και πρωτεινες σογιας για να φτασει το ποσοστο πρωτεινης που γραφει )

----------


## Boho

Του έδωσα aviomycine 5 μέρες 5 σταγόνες. 
Την αυγοτροφη την πέταξα μέρες τώρα...

----------


## jk21

5 σταγονες σε 100 ml νερο στην ποτιστρα; 

δωστου αυριο το πρωι ετσι κι αλλιως μια αδιαλυτη σταγονα στο στομα απευθειας και περιμενω  τις φωτο που εγραψα μεσα στην ημερα

----------


## Boho

Ναι ακριβώς..  Δεν έχει σημασία όμως που σταμάτησε την αντιβιωση προχθές ? Να την ξανά αρχίσει πάλι?
Και επίσης εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα άρρωστο αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι απλά έχει χάσει το κέφι του και προτιμά να χουζουρευει.. Μήπως είναι ψυχολογικό.. Τις τελευταίες μέρες λείπω αρκετά.. 
Θα βγάλω αύριο τις κουτσουλιες αν τις παρακολουθώ μέρες τώρα και δείχνουν φυσιολογικές...

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω το βαθμο χουζουρεματος ακριβως αλλα ετσι οπως τον ακουσα μου δειχνει οτι ειναι ακομα αρρωστο

----------


## Boho

καλησπέρα... Σημέρα σηκωθηκα αρκετα πρωι για να τον παρατηρησω ... τον βρηκα να κανει τουμπες και να περναει μεσα απο τα ποδια του και να παιζει σαν τρελλο . .και αυτο συνεχίστηκε για πολλες ωρες ... τον εκανα μπανιο κλπ επαιξε αρκετα και ηταν αρκετα ευδιαθετο .. κελάηδησε καμια ωρα το απογευμα γενικα ομως δεν κοιμηθηκε καθολου περα απο τον μεσημεριανο συνηθησμενο  που εκανε κ παλια (χωρις μεσα στα φτερα) ... Μπορει να μην κελαηδαει οσο παλια αλλα το κεφι για παιχνιδι ηταν αρκετο ..

Εβγαλα φωτο τις κουτσουλιες και παρατηρησα οτι ειναι αρκετα καφε ...ενω ολες τις προηγουμενες μερες ηταν πρασινο σκουρο ... μηπως επειδη χθες το απογευμα αρχισε νεα τροφη? που η αληθεια ειναι πως εχει λιγο καφε προς μαυρο χρωμα .... δεν του εδωσα φαρμακο μιας και ηταν αρκετα καλα.. να του βαλω ομως τις βιταμινες? μεσα σε τροφη ή νερο? και επισης αυτη την τροφη την ξερετε? ειναι καλη? 

ευχαριστω κ παλι !

----------


## xrisam

Τι διατροφη ακριβώς του κάνεις? Γράψε μας αναλυτικα.

Κιτρινίλα μπορεί να υπάρχει στις κουτσουλιες αν φάνε αυγο ή κάποιο φρούτο αλλα όχι τόσο έντονο σκούρο.

Βέβαια έχω μια υποψία για την X-vital της Beaphar αν δεις αναλυτικα γράφει στα συστατικά ότι περιέχει κρεας! Ναι κρεας, και μυρίσει σαν γατοτροφη! Εκτος αν αλλάξαν την συσταση της. Αν μπορεις βαλε μια φωτογραφία απο το μίγμα.

----------


## Boho

Απο φρουτα το μονο που τρωει ειναι το αχλαδι και απο χορταρικα Μαιντανο .. δεν τρωει το αυγο με τιποτα  .. αχλαδι εφαγε προχθες ..

Η τροφη του ειναι η τροφη αυτη που σας ειπα μαζι με συσκευασμενη απο τα σουπερ (βγαζω τα μπισκοτακια) μιας και οι χυμα απο τα peshop εδω ειναι απο τις χειροτερες και δεν εχουν καν μαρκες συσκευασμενες οποτε πρεπει να παραγγειλω απο αθηνα ..

δηλ σε προβληματιζει το κιτρινο γυρω γυρω αντι το καφε στην κουτσουλια? τωρα εκανε καποιες καινουριες και ειναι πιο πρασινες ! 

στελνω φωτο απο την τροφη :


δεν λεει πουθενα για κρεας ευτυχως :s

----------


## jk21

μπορεις να μας βαλεις και μια φωτο με τη συσκευασια εκει που λεει συστατικα;  εχω απορια αυτα τα σγρομπαλακια μεσα στο μιγμα απο τι ειναι φτιαγμενα ...

----------


## Boho

> μπορεις να μας βαλεις και μια φωτο με τη συσκευασια εκει που λεει συστατικα;  εχω απορια αυτα τα σγρομπαλακια μεσα στο μιγμα απο τι ειναι φτιαγμενα ...


 

οριστε ...

jk21 πως ειδες τις κουτσουλιες? κ επισης με τις βιταμινες  ξερετε τι να κανω? να του τις βαλω η να περιμενω? και αν ναι σε νερο γινεται?

----------


## xrisam

Aυτες οι γκουμούτσες είναι σαν κροκέτες γάτας Δημήτρη... :Sick0020: Και μυρίζουν χάλια!

Εδω είναι ένα παλιο θέμα που είχα ανοιξει πριν 4 χρόνια (ως νέο τότε μέλος στην παρέα αυτη) :
*Κρέας στη σύσταση τροφής Κοκατίλ!!!!*Παρόλο που είχα στείλει και μειλ στην εταιρία σχετικά με την υπαρξη κρέατος στην τροφη απαντηση δεν έλαβα.

----------


## jk21

η περιγραφη του προιοντος σε εμπορικη σελιδα του εξωτερικου




τα τελευταια δυο συστατικα μιλανε απο μονα τους 

δεν ξερω ποια αναλυση συστασης ισχυει .... ευχομαι καποτε να διαλευκανθει το μυστηριο ....  το πως ομως καποτε υπηρχε στις ελληνικες συσκευασιες η συσταση που τωρα βλεπουμε στην ξενη σελιδα και τωρα δεν υπαρχει , ο νοων νοειτω ...  οπως καποτε το muta vit ειχε αμινοξεα που ευνοουν τη γονιμοτητα σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα απο το ferti vit   .... 

Iσως καποτε καταλαβουμε την αξια αυτου του χωρου στην ενημερωση του κοινου .... ισως ....


εγω ομως θα παω να σχολιασω εστω τη σημερινη αναγραφομενη συσταση εστω  ...  τα σακχαρα ειναι το 3ο σε σειρα υλικο (αρα συμφωνα με τους κανονες και στην ποσοστοση ) και μονο 2.4 % ειναι μελι . Τα αλλα τι ειναι ... δεν θελει πολυ μυαλο  .Δεν θα παω στα λιπη και τα ελαια αλλα θα τονισω την ιδιατερα .... υψηλη συσταση σε κροκο αυγου ( 0.25  % !!!!!!!!!! ) και την επισης σημαντικη συσταση σε εκχυλισμα εχινακειας που διαφημιζεται κιολας στην παρουσιαση του προιοντος !   0.1 %  παρακαλω !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boho

Οπότε αν καταλαβα καλά αλλάζω τροφή? 

Θα μου πείτε όμως γ τις κουτσουλιες ?  :sad:  υπάρχει κάτι ανησυχητικό ?Και επίσης γνωρίζετε κάτι για τις βιταμίνες και πως χορηγούνται ?

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι διαρροια , ομως τα υγρα δεν ειναι καλα , δεν ξερω ομως αν αυτο οφειλεται σε χρωστικες της τροφης ή σε κατι που το ενοχλει γενικα ή στην τροφη 


δεν εχω γνωση των μιγματων των παπαγαλων να σου προτεινω κατι αλλα τα αλλα μελη μας πιστευω θα το κανουν  . δεν θα τη πετουσα αν ηξερα οτι σιγουρα δεν εχει σχεση με την εικονα της κουτσουλιας αλλα θα εψαχνα κατι αλλο στο μελλον 

οι βιταμινες προφανως δινονται με τον τροπο που προτεινεται απο την εταιρια .Γιατι πχ μπορει να μη διαλυονται σωστα στο νερο ή ισως αλλοιωνονται πιο γρηγορα σε αυτο

----------


## Boho

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.. 

Οπότε θα πρέπει να κοιτάζω αυτά τα υγρά.. Πίστευα από αυτά που είχα διαβάσει ότι το καφέ χρώμα είναι ανησυχητικό.. 

Κ κάτι τελευταίο τελικά αντιβιωση δεν συνεχίζω έτσι ? Σας κούρασα αλλά επδ το προηγούμενο δεν το πρόλαβα τώρα πια παρατηρώ τα πάντα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

η εικονα του πουλιου δεν ειναι ενος εμφανως αρρωστου φουσκωμενου στο πτερωμα , ομως τα υγρα στην κουτσουλια δεν ειναι οκ και δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος αν 100% ειναι οκ , η περιγραφη ομως της συμπεριφορας του απο σενα ,δειχνει για οκ πουλιου . Αν δεν δωσεις φαρμακο , να το παρατηρεις συνεχως και να δοκιμασεις να βγαλεις απο την τροφη ολα αυτα που δεν ειναι σποροι , για να δουμε αν αλλαξει η κουτσουλια

----------


## Boho

Καλημέρα.. Τα υγρά σήμερα είναι ακόμη πιο κίτρινα κ πιο πολλά.. Πότε αλλωτε δεν ήταν έτσι.. Την τροφή όμως την έφαγε σχεδόν όλη. 
Του βάζω συγκεκριμένη δοσολογία αργά το απόγευμα.. Δεν έχω ακούσει την φωνή τ από το πρωί αλλά δεν είναι φουσκωμενο στα φτερά..τώρα πχ κλείνει απλά τα μάτια του (ίσως κ λόγο ζέστης?)
Ελπίζω να μην έκανα τα πράγματα χειρότερα  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Σε τι χώρο έχεις το πουλάκι?

----------


## Boho

Τον έχω σε παράθυρο σε σκιά και μόλις πέσει ο ήλιος το πρωί έξω σε σκιά πάλι.. Και το βράδυ μέσα..

----------


## Boho

Παιδιά βοήθεια..  Ήρθα και τον βρήκα και κάνει έντονα εμετό βγάζει ένα άσπρο σάλιο όχι σπόρους.. Κ το κάνει πολύ έντονα  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jk21

Πως ειναι το πουλακι;  βελτιωθηκε η κατασταση ή ειναι ακομα πιο χαλια ; ηταν εμετος ή κινηση ταισματος ισως σε φανταστικο ταιρι (αν και εκει θα εβλεπες να βγαζει τροφη ) ;   αν ειναι εμετος  , θελει σιγουρα αντιβιωση , ηλεκτρολυτες και ισως ενεργο ανθρακα

----------


## xrisam

Σε ποια περιοχή μένεις? Να σου στείλουμε λίστα με γιατρους.

----------


## Boho

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.. Μίλησα με έναν γιατρό χθες και μου πε να πετάξω την νέα τροφή άμεσα να του δώσω μόνο νερό σε σύριγγα και τπτ άλλο
Και να δω τι θα ακολουθήσει.. Και όντως μετά π έφαγε από την παλιά του τροφή και ήπιε νερό έκανε πράσινες σκουρες κουτσουλιες χωρίς υγρά και ήταν κάπως καλύτερα 
Να σημειώσω ότι μαζί με τον εμετό έκανε και κουτσουλιες μόνο με άσπρο διάφανο υγρό και κάποιες φορές αχωνευτο σπόρο..
Σήμερα όμως δεν μπορεί να φάει καθόλου.. Κάνει συνέχεια μια κινηση σαν να μην μπορεί να καταπιει και όταν κάνει κίνηση να κάνει κουτσουλια δεν βγάζει τίποτα..κ όταν βγάζει έχει πάλι έντονα πρασινοκιτρινα υγρά χωρίς όμως να είναι διαρροές . Δεν δείχνει στην εμφάνιση
Τόσο άρρωστο αλλά είναι κακόκεφο και κλείνει ματάκια.. Έκλεισα ραντεβού με μια πτηνιατρο που είναι στην άλλη ακρη της πόλης για το απόγευμα. Προτιμώ να το πάω σε ειδικό και όχι σε κτηνίατρος και ας είναι μακριά και ας μην έχω και αμάξι..
 Να σας πω επίσης ότι μέσα σε αυτή την άθλια τροφή βρήκα και ένα κομμάτι από ξύλο μυτερο πολύ ικανό να του κάτσει στον λαιμό..  Πήρα μια ακριβή τροφή (κ δεν είναι τα λεφτά το θέμα) για να ανναρωσει πιο νωρίς και τον έκανε χάλια.. Ήθελα να κάνω εμετό μαζί του χθες.. Δεν μπορούσα να το βλέπω έτσι..

----------


## jk21

τωρα τι να σχολιασω ....


το ξυλο στην τροφη; ευχομαι να ηταν τυχαιο και μονο σε αυτη τη συσκευασια  . Βασικα να ξερεις οτι ισως εχει μπει και κατι μεσα στο πουλακι και εχει κατσει στον οισοφαγο ...  ενημερωσε για το ξενο σωμα στην τροφη το γιατρο !


συμφωνω για την αλλαγη τροφης  , αν και πιστευω πως αν δεν υπαρχει θεμα με ξενο σωμα , το προβλημα μαλλον βρισκεται σε εκεινα τα ακανονιστου σχηματος αρτοσκευασματα που εχει μεσα της 


Με δεδομενο οτι θα δεις πτηνιατρο (μαλλον τωρα που γραφω ) δεν θα σου πω κατι αλλο για αγωγες κλπ  συγκεκριμενο  αλλα αν δεν ειναι ξενο σωμα , τοτε το πουλακι συνεχιζει και εχει καποια λοιμωξη

----------


## Boho

Καλημέρα παιδιά.. Χθες τα πράγματα ήταν δύσκολα.. Δεν μπορούσε να φάει με τπτ και δυακολευοταν με τις κουτσουλιες.. 
Η γιατρός ήταν πάρα πολύ απαισιοδοξη παρόλο που δεν βρήκε κάτι πάνω του..εξαιτιας των συμπτωματων και μόνο.
Θεωρεί ότι αυτό με την τροφή ήταν τυχαίο και δεν έχει να κάνει με τα συμπτώματα..
Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ακριβώς τι έχει μου είπε.. Θα κάνουμε μια θεραπεία για κοκκιδιωση και θα περιμένουμε.. 
Το φάρμακο που ήθελα (σταγόνες για κοκκιδιωση ενδοπαρασιτα κλπ) δεν το βρήκα, ο καθένας μου έλεγε και κάτι άλλο..σε φαρμακείο 
Ζώων που έχουμε ήθελαν να μου δώσουν αλλά από αυτά που μου είπε η γιατρός και έγινε ένας μικρός καυγάς μιας και έλεγαν ότι αυτοί ξέρουν καλύτερα κλπ
Και τελικά κατέληξα στο sulfazoo που θα του το δώσω το μεσημέρι αν και έχω επιφυλάξεις ΓΤ δεν είναι αυτό που μου είπε η γιατρός είναι όμως αυτό που υπάρχει σε ανάλογο μιας και γύρισα όλη την Πάτρα. 
Σήμερα είναι ζωηρο υπερβολικά... Δεν έχει σταματήσει να παίζει και να κάνει τούμπες και τρώει κανονικότατα.. 
Το πρωί όμως το βρήκα να δυσκολεύεται στις κουτσουλιες ήταν γεμάτος από κάτω και μου κάνε έναν περίεργο ήχο σαν να ζορίζεται.. Εντέλει τα βγάλε κάτι πράσινα έντονα υγρά με κουτσουλιες αρκετές πράσινες προς σκούρο. 
Αυτά.. Εγώ είμαι άισιοδοξη παρόλο το άγχος χθες και πιστεύω ότι θα επανέλθει...

----------


## jk21

Ποιο φαρμακο σου ειπε ο γιατρος;  

Bρηκα εικονα απο το φαρμακο που βρηκες   . Θα το δωσεις στη δοσολογια των 5 γρ στο λιτρο ( μισο γραμμαριο στην 100αρα ποτιστρα )  .Ειναι σχεδον το 1/5 του κουταλιου του γλυκου σε 200 ml νερο αν δεν εχεις καποιο αλλο δοσιμετρο  . Σε καλυπτει σε αυτη τη δοση σε οτι εχει στο νου του ο γιατρος (αν και για κοκκιδιωση θελει λιγο περισσοτερο σε προχωρημενη περιπτωση , αφου στη δοσολογια αυτη ειναι κυριως για αντιμικροβιακη )  , ομως προτιμω που βρηκες κατι τετοιο , γιατι για μενα αν δεν ειναι θεμα ξενου σωματος στον οργανισμο , ειναι μικροβιο το βασικο του προβλημα και αυτο εχει και αντιβιοτικη δραση . Θα ηθελα αντι να το διαλυεις στο νερο , να το διαλυσεις σε ροφημα χαμομηλιου που θα βραζεις , θα κρυωνει και θα στραγγιζεις πριν να βαλεις το φαρμακο , οπως θα εκανες για τον εαυτο σου χαμομηλι .Θα βοηθησει στο να ενεργειται πιο ευκολα το πουλακι 

Ποσες μερες σου ειπε ο γιατρος; γνωμη μου ειναι τουλαχιστον 7 μερες , ασχετα με το τι λεει το σκευασμα πανω του

----------


## Boho

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη ! Η γιατρός μου ειπε το αντιστοιχο  της εταιριας που ειναι το aviomycine για κοκκιδιωση και τριχομονάδωση ...αυτο υποπτεύεται δεν απεκλεισε το θεμα ξενου σωματους αλλα τσεκαρε το κλουβι μου πε ειναι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα , ενα παιχνιδι την προβλημάτισε λιγο και το βγαλαμε αμεσα αν και δεν έπαιζε ιδιαιτερα  .. Μετα ως τριτη και τραβηγμενη υποθεση μου πε και τον καρκινο στο πεπτικο αλλα στο πουλακι δεν φαινεται κατι , να το ανοιξει δεν μπορει οποτε εκανε αυτες τις 3 υποθεσεις και μου ειπε να παρουμε μετρα για αυτο μονο που μπορουμε δηλαδή τα παράσιτα . . Αν και αφησε και ενδεχόμενο να ειναι ενα απλο κρυωμα ...

οπως και να εχει θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κατι ... το πουλακι σημερα ειναι σαν τοτε που το εφερα πρωτη φορα σπιτι και εκανε σαν τρελλο ... παιζει ολη την ωρα.. οποτε με βλεπει μου κανει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ κολπα .. του λεω να κανει τουμπα και κανει μεσα σε 10 δευτερολεπτα 5 γυρους απο το κλαδι του , περναει μεσα απο τα ποδια του στην κορυφη του κλουβιου ..κρατιέται απο το ενα ποδι και πετάγεται παντου .. ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΤΑ ... απο τις 7 το πρωι δεν εκατσε λεπτο ... και τρωει επισης κανονικα... τον εχω βγαλει και βιντεο ... δεν τον εχω ξανα δει ετσι ... και σκέφτομαι εγω τωρα , αν ηταν κατι πιο απλο οπως πχ ενα κρυωμα και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα δεν θα τον καταβάλει αυτο το φαρμακο και το ταλαιπωρήσω κ αλλο άδικα? τι λες? 
μηπως να περιμενω? ή απο την αλλη αν περιμένω θα κανω λαθός?  Αλλα αμα το βλεπάτε θα μου λεγατε να χερεσαι το υγιέστατο  παπαγαλακι πραγματικα . 
Ειναι σε τρελλα κεφια. .ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΧΘΕΣ , παιζει ,τρωει ,καλλωπίζεται  , μόνο εκείνα τα πρασινά υγρα τα πρωίνα με προβληματίζουν αλλα μηπώς ευθυνέται οτι δεν είχε φάει πολύ χθες και ηταν ταλαιπωρημενο το στομαχακι του !

κατι αλλο χθες του εβαλα λιγο μέλι σε μπατονέτα και μάλλον θα το βοήθησε ..  Πες λίγο πως το βλεπείς? να του το δωσώ η να περιμένω? αν θες σου στελνω και το βιντεο που παίζει να δεις!

----------


## jk21

καταρχην το aviomycine απλα εχεις τις δυο απο τις τρεις ουσιες που εχει το φαρμακο που θα δωσεις  

δεν εχει κατι λιγοτερο δηλαδη αυτο που θα δωσεις , απλα εχει και την οξυτετρακυκλινη μια ηπια τετρακυκλινη για καποια αναπνευστικα που δεν πιανει το αβιομισιν 

δεν καλυπτει τριχομοναδα το αβιομισιν  , ουτε αυτο που εχεις . δεν βλεπω συμπτωματα τριχομοναδας προς το παρον

κατα δευτερον ... μπορει το aviomycine στη πραξη να βγαινει οκ ... εγω ομως δεν εμπιστευομαι φαρμακα που δεν αναγραφουν στην ετικετα τους ακριβως τα mg ανα ml ( ή ανα γρ  αν ειναι σκονη και οχι υγρα ) των δραστικων ουσιων 


αυτο που θα δωσεις , τις αναγραφει 



το πουλακι ειχε δυσκολια καταποσης και ενεργειας .Οταν κουτσουλα αραια καποιο πουλι , ειναι αναμενομενο καποιες κουτσουλιες να ειναι πρασινες σκουρες 

δεν ξερω την αιτια , για αυτο σου λεω  να δωσεις κανονικοτατα το φαρμακο .Δεν θα παθει κατι αρκει να δωσεις μετα βιταμινες και γενικα να μην δινουμε συχνα φαρμακα  

το μελι βοηθησε με ηπιο τροπο να ενεργηθει πιο ευκολο , οπως θα κανει και το χαμομηλι ενω και τα δυο εχουν ηπια αντιμικροβιακη δραση .Αν θες αραιωσε λιγο στο χαμομηλονερο μαζι με τ φαρμακο 

μπορει επισης να βοηθησε κατι να ξεσκαλωθει απο καποιο σημειο της οδου της τροφης

----------


## Boho

ωραία με κάλυψες   :Happy:  ... Δεν ξέρω βεβαια αν το κανω αυτο με το φάρμακο και το χαμομηλο αν θα το πιει ... Μηπως να δοκιμάσω να του δώσω αρχικά λίγο χαμόμηλο με μέλι να δω αν θα πίει και μετα να κάνω αυτο με το φάρμακο που μου είπες?

----------


## jk21

οχι να το κανεις κατευθειαν . Το χαμομηλο τους αρεσει .Αν δεν του αρεσει το φαρμακο σκετο , περισσοτερες ελπιδες εχει με χαμομηλι μαζι

----------


## Boho

> οχι να το κανεις κατευθειαν . Το χαμομηλο τους αρεσει .Αν δεν του αρεσει το φαρμακο σκετο , περισσοτερες ελπιδες εχει με χαμομηλι μαζι


Δεν σε πρόλαβα και του βαλα το μεσημέρι μισό χαμομηλι και μισό νερό και στην μύτη του κουταλιού λίγο μέλι.. Ήπιε 2 φορές με ευχαρίστηση... Επίσης οι κουτσουλιες πλέον είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικές..δεν ξέρω το μέλι? Το χαμομηλι ?
 Μακάρι απλά να του χε κάτσει κάτι και να βγήκε.. Ωστόσο θα του βάλω το φάρμακο αύριο αν και δεν θέλω να το δω πάλι καταβεβλημενο... Ειδικά μετά τη σημερινη μέρα που δεν σταμάτησε λεπτό να παίζει.. Μέχρι και ανάμεσα από το ένα πόδι του γυρνάει :-D

----------


## jk21

Φιλε ( ή φιλη ) Jo   

η περιγραφη σου δειχνει ενα πουλι που εχει επανελθει σε φυσιολογικη συμπεριφορα κατα 100 %

δεν ειναι ευκολο ομως οταν ενας γιατρος προτεινει , εστω οταν το πουλακι δεν ηταν καλα , να δοθει καποια αγωγη , να παρω την ευθυνη και να σου πω μη δινεις ενω ειναι σαββατοκυριακο και δεν μπορεις (εκτος αν μπορεις ) να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του και να εχεις και το δικο του οκ  

θα μπορουσα να παρω το ρισκο ισως , αν το εβλεπα να κινειται σε ενα βιντεο εστω μικρο για να αξιολογησω τη συμπεριφορα του και μας εδειχνες τις κουτσουλιες του , τωρα που δειχνουν οκ , σε λευκο απορροφητικο χαρτι 


η πεποιθηση μου παντως ειναι (αν τελικα το πουλι ειναι οκ τωρα ) 

οτι ειτε υπηρξε ξενο σωμα που το ενοχλουσε και ξεκολλησε  (στην οδο της τροφης )

ειτε κατι το πειραξε στα εντερικα του απο την τροφη  και ειχε προκαλεσει δυσκοιλια και μη ανοχη νεας τροφης στο στομαχι (με προκληση εμετου ) χωρις να ειναι καποιο ισχυρο βακτηριο 

εκτος αν το πουλι δεν δειχνει ακομα τελειως καλα και ειναι βακτηριο  (δεν πιστευω παντως οτι εχει κοκκιδια )

----------


## Boho

Φίλη Δημητρή  :Happy:  Τζωρτζινα !!

σου στελνώ να δεις τις κουτσουλιές ..








Λοιπον αυτες που ειναι κυκλωμενες με ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ειναι εκεινες οι πρωινες που προσπαθουσε να τις βγαλει και δεν μπορουσε και βγηκαν ΜΕ ΜΙΑΣ και μετα απο αυτες αλλαξε ολη του η διαθεση .. Με μπλε κυκλωσα αυτες που εκανε λιγο αργοτερα ...

στην τριτη εικονα ειναι του απογευματος και τελος στην εικονα μεσα απο το κλουβι τις εβγαλα τωρα αλλα δεν ηθελα να τον ξυπνησω για καλυτερη φωτο .. νομιζω τα υγρα μειώθηκαν αρκετα ετσι?

και εδώ το κουκλάκι μου σήμερα το απόγευμα  : 



Και ενα βιντεο για να δειτε την δραστηριοτητα του.. προσεξε μετα τα 30 δευτερα να δεις τι τουμπες κανει και ειδικα μετα το 1μιση λεπτο και αυτο ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ σημερα ... : 




πες μου την γνωμη σου τωρα :/ ποιος αλλος μπορει εννοειτε .. ηδη με βοηθησατε αρκετα και σας ευχαριστω !!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Πραγματι οι κουτσουλιες εχουν σαφως βελτιωθει και το μονο που μενει ειναι λιγο βελτιωση του χρωματος των υγρων αλλα ειναι λογικο αν υπηρχαν κρατημενες κουτσουλιες καποιο διαστημα 

τοσο το παιχνιδι του πουλιου , οσο και η εξαρχης κινηση περιποιησης (οχι νευρικο καθαρισμα σαν κατι να το ενοχλει , που ειναι κατι αλλο )  του φτερωματος του  , ειναι σαφεις ενδειξεις οτι το πουλακι δεν εχει κατι που δεν μπορει να περιμενει τη τελικη θεση του πτηνιατρου για να ξεκινησει το φαρμακο ή οχι . Αυτη ειναι η δικια μου αποψη και αν ηταν εφικτη η πιο νωρις εστω τηλεφωνικη σου επαφη με το γιατρο , θα ηταν το ιδανικο 

Ομως πιστευω οτι με με χαμομηλονερο και λιγο μελι , θα παει καλα το πουλακι .

----------


## Boho

καλησπέρα και πάλι !  :Happy: 

συνεχίσαμε και σήμερα μόνο με χαμόμηλο και λίγο μέλι και τα πράγματα πήγαν καλα και σήμερα.. μπόλικη διάθεση για παιχνίδι με νέα κόλπα , ορεξη για φαγητό και μονο ελαχιστός υπνός το μεσημέρι στα επιτρεπόμενα όρια !!

σας βάζω και τις κουτσουλιές που είχε ολη μέρα σήμερα να μου πείτε  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα οχι διαρροια , με λιγο χρωματισμο τα υγρα σαν καπως πορτοκαλι; δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο φωτισμος  .... παντως αν τρωει εστω και ενα μπισκοτακι στην τροφη που τωρα του εβαλες , ειναι απολυτα αναμενομενο

----------


## Boho

ναι υπαρχουν μπισκοτακια  , καθομαι και τα βγαζω ενα προς ενα αλλα καποια μικρα μου ξεφεύγουν .. ειναι καλυτερα απο χθες ομως ναι? πινει και το χαμόμηλο αρκετες γουλιες .. αυτο δεν επηρεαζει τις κουτσουλιες?

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν επηρεαζει αυτο 

οι κουτσουλιες σε σχημα ειναι μια χαρα .Αν τρωει μπισκοτακια εστω και λιγα , το χρωμα ειναι απο τις ... αγνοτατες (εγκεκριμενες εστω απο ΕΕ )  χρωστικες που εχουν για να μας γεμιζουν στο ματι   :Rolleye0012:

----------

